# Thanks dish for all your efforts



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

With all the grumble and complaints around here lately I thought we should have a positive thread about how much we appreciate the help and effort dish is making to get our 942 as close as they can to perfect. 

THANK YOU DISH!!!    and keep up the hard work!

It is easy point out shortcomings, but we overlook the progress and hard work in the process. A lot of people on here only post the bad experiences with their dish products. It is easy for someone to read this forum and think that no-one likes their 942, or 510, or XXX box. I know i enjoy my 510 and 942 everyday! Are they perfect, no, but they work good and I am very glad to have them.

Jon


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I'd like to add my thanks as well. Last week I was ready to drop Dish service and go back to Comcast. Although there are still serious problems with the 942 I am confident that the Dish engineers are working hard to resolve them.

Thanks guys! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

They are working hard. There are alot of new and exciting things coming to. It is easy to complain, but I wouldn't change my 942 for anything. So kudos to the guys in the trenches.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

I've been a big fan of the 942 since it was announced, so I must add my thanks as well. The 942 has been the best receiver I've even owned. I appreciate all the hard work that has gone into it and I look forward to what's ahead. THANKS!


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

I too, am a big fan of the 942. I haven't had many problems with it at all. Best investment I ever made!
Special thanks to Mark L., and the new "helpers". I appreciate the efforts to keep us informed of the new developments. 
Keep up the great work!
Tom in TX


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

The 942 is the Lamborghini of the receiver world. It may need a little extra TLC now and then, but it blows everything else away.

The support demonstrated on this site was a big factor in deciding to go with Dish. I have not been dissapointed.  

Thanks to the DBSTalk team and the engineers at Dish. Great Job!


----------



## datwell (Jan 26, 2005)

Yes! We just LOVE our 942!! The external drive would be nice to have, though.

--Doug


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> The 942 is the Lamborghini of the receiver world. It may need a little extra TLC now and then, but it blows everything else away.


Currently for me it's a Lamborghini running on 5 cylinders. It has great potential but still has MANY problems. Audio drop outs being a BIG issue for me.

So, Thanks for your efforts Dish but the 942 is FAR from complete.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

I don't think any of us can argue with your viewpoint, just based alone on the titles of other threads in this forum. I think the purpose of this thread is not to disguise any problems, but to, take a moment to at least thank them for their continued effort on trying to resolve them. And, for listening to feedback from the posters here with trying to work together. In alot of businesses today, that concept is unheard of, and those corporations suffer, for not listening to their customers. So, I am not arguing your point, just trying to show why some feel the positive feedback is necessary.


----------



## gianfri (Jun 20, 2005)

I think that while I am certainly willing to thank the many *people *who worked hard to update the software (as I think that everybody who works hard and make an honest effort to produce good results should be recognized) I am not sure I have much to thank DISH for. Did people forget that this is a business or what? People like me paid hundreds of dollar for a piece of equipment, and are paying fees every month, with the expectation to receive a certain level of service. The progressive introduction of bugs into each subsequent software release is absolutely unacceptable from the business process point of view. Somebody at the management level ought to be fired for this.

So yes, individuals get all my sympathy and thanks, but friends, please keep things in perspective: the *company *screwed up big time, and what they are doing now is only a small part of what they ought to be doing to rectify their mistakes. There is much more they could do. So no thanks go from me to them.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Then with due respect to the originator of this thread, we would like for it to remain on topic.Bashing is not allowed in the support areas. Any posts deemed by staff to be a bash will be moved into the general discussion area and or deleted at the discrepancy of the staff. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Jeff McClellan said:


> Then with due respect to the originator of this thread, we would like for it to remain on topic.Bashing is not allowed in the support areas. Any posts deemed by staff to be a bash will be moved into the general discussion area and or deleted at the discrepancy of the staff. Thank you for your cooperation.


Is it okay to bash with faint praise? Like "my 811 doesn't suck as much lately"?


----------



## gianfri (Jun 20, 2005)

Jeff McClellan said:


> Then with due respect to the originator of this thread, we would like for it to remain on topic.Bashing is not allowed in the support areas. Any posts deemed by staff to be a bash will be moved into the general discussion area and or deleted at the discrepancy of the staff. Thank you for your cooperation.


I am not sure why you would let multiple messages of praise stand but you would move the one message of disagreement. I am only trying to bring some perspective to the issue, I think. I am not being disrespectful or anything. If the topic does not belong here then you could have moved it at the beginning of the thread. Otherwise it looks to me like you are using double standards.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

The key word here is, Support. Not bashing. The originator of this thread felt he wanted to show, Support, to Dish by starting this thread. How is that using double standards, by trying to ensure the thread he started, regardless of subject, stayed in line.Posts like yours may have there place, in the General Discussion Forum, I didn't argue that point. So again, if anyone has concerns by this, please PM me for further discussion. That is all on this guys. I would show you the same respect.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

gianfri has a point:

The topic and initial post invite all those that follow. None have been 'off-topic' of the initial post, though perhaps they have been outside the parameters of this support forum.

To the topic, I also appreciate the hard work of individual Dish employees, the moderators, and the people who post on this forum in the spirit of collective learning and continuous improvement. It is a remarkable thing that this simple invention called the Internet makes possible.

So it's not good night time here in the snowy upper Midwest, but Good Luck is appropriate to us all!

*edit*: missed Jeff's last posting as I was writing this. Slow typist


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

I stated I saw and respected his point. But now look at where this thread is at. Why? For the purpose of future threads like this, I put the following to you. Yes, I could have cleaned this thread up to its original state, and still may. It started out as a simple thank you for something, Dish was doing. A simple thank you. A thread for others to join in and post the same if they felt the need. No where in the first post did he also say, he wanted to see people posts their dislikes to. All it took was one post to infect the purpose of this thread. Again, I never argued SteveinDanvilles point, all I asked was that you show the author some respect, along with the others that joined in. Off topic? I think so, when it takes away from its purpose. It just isn't right my friends, it really isn't.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Jeff, please clean up a bit. I recommend splitting the thread so those that wish to express their non bashing dislike/critique can remain heard.

However, please note that the original intent behind the support forums is to provide feedback, support, and assistance to other users, and provide a means of real world product feedback to the product and software engineering teams. And this should be done in a way that is non offensive, because these guys work their butts off and do the best the can within their means, project schedules, and budgets. Yes your feedback is valuable, but no one wants to come into a place to be ridiculed. As such, the rules of the support area are and have been different from the rest of DBSTalk. It is our policy not to allow attacks or bashing to occur in the support area. I realize that this has not always been enforced, mainly because the staff just didn't have the time to police the area. However, with the recent additions to staff, I expect the rules to become enforced. So having said that, if you bash in a support area, please note that your post could and will likely be deleted. I am not saying you are not allowed to express your dislikes, just do them in a semi-professional manner and remain bash free.

If you wish to voice a product frustration, and you feel you can not do so in a creative and professional manner, please make sure you post that in the general dish discussion area, if it is reasonable and clean, it will be allowed to remain for others to see or comment on.

Thanks and best regards,
Jason


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

SteveinDanville said:


> Fine. Let's thank them for their fabulous efforts on trying to get the genie back in the bottle, as it were. Me, I'm thanking nobody. There: banish me.


As you wish. 1 week vacation granted.


----------



## jpetersohn (Apr 6, 2005)

The 942 has worked very well for us. Somewhere along the line of 280 they fixed a long standing reception problem on OTA for us. Since then it's been just wonderful.
(Yes, I can see the picture artifacts, but other than that it's been smooth sailing.)

I just wish for more HD content.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

I also am very happy with the 942. There are alot of people that worked hard on the latest software release (both the employees and the ones feeding them information). So to get this thread back on track. Thanks DISH engineers for getting it fixed!


----------

